# New Member needs info .......



## ankhsunamun (Jan 1, 2012)

:skep:

I have an insane Beagle called Ziggy and she is getting on the 'tubby' side due to lack of exercise. I have had her since March and she is walked EVERY day, but needs to run around and there is nowhere in Johnstone to let her off the lead. If I do, then she would BOLT !!!

I know there is a dog park in Bellahouston Park, but I dont know where and the park is huge !! I would be coming in from the Helen St Police station side as that is where the bus would drop me off.

Can anyone help ??

Hope to 'meet' other Beagle owners, get useful help and make some new friends....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.glasgowconsult.co.uk/glasgow/UploadedFiles/BH Green Flag Management Plan Final 1_9_10.pdf

Bellahouston Park Management Plan 2011 - 2016
15
2.5.11 Dog Fouling. In Glasgow there is a citywide campaign called "Bag it and Bin
it" to encourage dog owners to pick up dog fouling and dispose of it safely.
Dog owners who do not bag and bin dog fouling can face a fine of £50. There
are dog waste bins throughout the park and owners are encouraged to deposit
dog fouling in the dog waste bins or take it home to their domestic waste bin.
The park has a designated dog exercise area which is fenced, between the hockey pitch and the bowling greens. The park management rules are clear
about dog fouling and the control of dogs in the park and are posted in notice
boards at Bellahouston Drive, Mosspark Boulevard and Dumbreck Road.
Enforcement of dog fouling is an issue as Land and Environmental Services do
not have officers in parks at all times to impose fines on offending dog owners.

Just got to find a map of the park


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Found a map, to be honest the park doesn't look that big


----------



## ankhsunamun (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks troops....this is a big help and, to me, at my tender age, the park is HUGE !!!

Will get a map and find it.

Hope to meet some of you there !!!

Thanks again....


----------

